# bulk ammo



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

I know that alot of you guys love to have lots of ammo on hand. Personally I don't really see why? But hey thats your choice, more power to ya if ya can afford it. Anyways here what my question is. Would the bulk ammo from Cabela's be good enough? Basically to get used to the gun and mostly for target practice. I would obviously actually get good ammo for defense/carry. They say the bullet cases are once-fired brass with a 180gr FMJ.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Anxiety. said:


> Anyways here what my question is. Would the bulk ammo from Cabela's be good enough? Basically to get used to the gun and mostly for target practice. I would obviously actually get good ammo for defense/carry. They say the bullet cases are once-fired brass with a 180gr FMJ.


How much are they charging and what caliber are you buying?


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

.40cal., 300rnds., 69.99 I belive.


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

I shoot alot, normally several times a week. Bulk is the only affordable way for me to do it (other then reloading). I shoot alot of military surplus, wolf, blazer and whatever else I find (wolf is great plinking ammo).

I also keep several thousand rounds on hand in each caliber I own. Do a google search for online ammo dealers and you will find your best deals.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

300 for $69.99 - that's 11.67 for 50 rounds.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/practice_bie.htm - as low as $9.71/50

http://www.natchezss.com/ammo.cfm?contentID=ammoGroup&ammoGroup=2&searchBy=size&size=11 - as low as $8.99/50

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/browseammo.aspx?c=95&s=928 - as low as $9.97/50

http://www.bulkammo.com/ - $8.50/50

http://www.jgsales.com/index.php/ammo-for-handguns/40s-w-10mm/cPath/25_35 - as low as $9.65/50

I'm sure there are others...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just think you could cut the lowest price for 50rds in half again if you reloaded. Reoading set up would cost you about the price of a pistol. It would still take you about 2 to 3 years to pay for it. Just a tought.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Rivers (Mar 1, 2007)

Outdoor Marksman - Miwall new 180 FMJ 40-cal
134.95 / 1000 comes to $6.75 / 50.

http://www.outdoormarksman.com/product_info.php?cPath=65_1_16&products_id=69161

I've used their reloads which online are somehow priced $10 more per M than the new. But "new" shows zero in stock. Maybe that's got something to do with it. Anyway, good ammo source, excellent service.
144.95 / 1000 comes to $7.25 / 50.

http://www.outdoormarksman.com/product_info.php?cPath=65_1_16&products_id=8539


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

For practice ammo, just can always just go to your local WalMart's sporting goods section and buy Winchester White Box. When I was last in the States, WWB .40 was about $15 per 100, so about $45 for your 300 rounds. Plus tax, of course, but no shipping fees.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm not stockpiling for La Revolucion. Hell, if a war did break out, I figure 2 magazines of pistol ammo would be plenty. (However, if the hoplophobes saw my ammo supply, they'd wet their pants and get the vapors.)

I shoot about 100 - 200 rounds a week. Some weeks I skip, but two weeks ago I went through 800 rounds in 2 days. So, I probably go through 5,000 - 7,000 rounds a year. Right now, I have about 3,000 - 4,000 rounds of cheapo practice ammo on hand, which I should finish off before the end of the year. So, when I see some at a good price, I have to stock up. Otherwise, I'd be buying ammo constantly, and paying higher prices, too.

To answer your question, Cabela's ammo is no great bargain. Try Wal-Mart.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> For practice ammo, just can always just go to your local WalMart's sporting goods section and buy Winchester White Box. When I was last in the States, WWB .40 was about $15 per 100, so about $45 for your 300 rounds. Plus tax, of course, but no shipping fees.


Mike, last time you were here, WWB at Wal-Mart was $19.97/100 for .45 ACP. It is now up to $27-$28/100. However, they have CCI Blazer Brass for $10.97/50 (i.e., about $22/100). That's what I have been buying and shooting lately.

Funny/not funny story. Last week I went to Wal-Mart and bought 500 rounds. The helpful salesperson tried to talk me out of the Blazer Brass and into the WWB, because the WWB was a "better deal." How so? True, the WWB was $28 and the CCI was $11, but the WWB was for a Value Pack of 100 and the CCI only had 50 in the box, so you see how the WWB was a better deal? I insisted on buying the CCI, and he just rolled his eyes and shook his head at how stupid I was.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> Mike, last time you were here, WWB at Wal-Mart was $19.97/100 for .45 ACP. It is now up to $27-$28/100. However, they have CCI Blazer Brass for $10.97/50 (i.e., about $22/100). That's what I have been buying and shooting lately.
> 
> Funny/not funny story. Last week I went to Wal-Mart and bought 500 rounds. The helpful salesperson tried to talk me out of the Blazer Brass and into the WWB, because the WWB was a "better deal." How so? True, the WWB was $28 and the CCI was $11, but the WWB was for a Value Pack of 100 and the CCI only had 50 in the box, so you see how the WWB was a better deal? I insisted on buying the CCI, and he just rolled his eyes and shook his head at how stupid I was.


Huh. The wife hasn't complained about ammo prices, but she shoots 9mm almost exclusively. Any idea what WWB .40 is going for versus CCI, since I just bought a Glock 23? I seldom shoot my Commander anymore, so I don't sweat .45ACP prices.

Great WalMart story.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Just think you could cut the lowest price for 50rds in half again if you reloaded. Reoading set up would cost you about the price of a pistol. It would still take you about 2 to 3 years to pay for it. Just a tought.
> 
> Best Baldy.


Not trying to be an ass but. 3 kids, 1 dog, a wife, a house, 54hr minimum work week, and starting school soon. Don't have time or space for reloading. That and I don't have the room for it now and probably never will. I'd really like to learn how to but just can't.


----------

